# General > Hobbies >  Decoupage

## Lavenderblue2

Is there anyone out there who likes to 'Decoupage' onto boxes etc?  

I have two wooden boxes after Bronnley soaps.  

One measures 11.5cm x 8.5 cm and is 7cm deep with hinged lid.

The other, a more fancy box with a curved hinged lid 
measures 21.5 x 18 x 6 cm deep at the highest point.

Any takers?  It would be a shame to dump these boxes.

----------

